# Bullet Point Review: S. Tanaka VG-10 180mm Gyuto



## ModRQC (Sep 21, 2021)

*MAKER*​*Shigeki Tanaka*​*TYPE & LENGTH*​*Gyuto 180mm*​*STEEL & BLADE*​*VG-10*​*FINISH*​*17 Layers Damascus*​*WEIGHT / BALANCE*​*126g / +15*​*HANDLE MATERIAL*​*Wenge/Buffalo Horn*​​​TOTAL LENGTH​327​BLADE LENGTH​200​EDGE LENGTH​*189*​​​HEIGHT AT HEEL​*47*​HEIGHT AT MID BLADE​37​HEIGHT 35mm TO TIP​26​​​*SPINE*​*THICKNESS*HEEL​*2.6*​MID BLADE​1.9​35mm TO TIP​1.6​10mm TO TIP​*1*​​​*EDGE THICKNESS*​@ 10 / 5 / 1mm over_Average_​0.9 / 0.5 / < 0.1​


_A different canvas for reviewing knives. I hope you folks enjoy. 

Below links to the reviews on other S. Tanaka units:_

Review: Shigeki Tanaka Aogami #2 210mm

Shigeki Tanaka Damascus SG2 210mm


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 21, 2021)

*OOTB*








_Dammys are resolutely getting some favorable box treatment _


Same blue box and red cardboard liner than Agoami #2 Migaki, but this one has a ferrule cutout
Poor, unstable edge on this one vs. the other two; felt like when a burr is ripped off too soon
Damascus very lightly textured; SG2 was heavily textured and the blade blackened from etching
Vendors often claim 2mm thick for S. Tanaka VG-10 but I get 2.6 at heel - about stock thickness?







_It does have some proper character, and at least it does good to hide the crudeness of the blade…_


*FIT AND FINISH*








_It’s not like the Aogami #2 (bottom) is so well rounded, nicely chamfered or anything, BUT in comparison though…_


Blade is quite rough overall, spine and choil included; to date only my A#2 came smoothed there
Original Wenge handle lottery: nowhere near the same quality as my A#2, fit not bad though
Balance makes sense, forging/cutting/grinding to shape closely consistent with other series





_Comparative look at the A#2 Wenge handle and grind (left) with the VG-10’s; both handles were touched up_








_OOTB VG-10 handle; touching up seen above didn’t do much good, yet it’s done magic with the other one_


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 21, 2021)

_The quite different Damascus texture suited the SG2 really well: while it could be felt in cut, it didn’t drag. A fine distinction as well as a possible benefit in how it made each cut feel so much controlled, yet possibly unpleasant still to some I guess… but the gist is it did have much nicer food release out of it._


PERFORMANCE








_Some convexity – on the cutting side at least – suggests that ill effects are mostly from the Dammy…_


_...aka _rather poor release and a bit of dragging; overall great separation but at times hindered
Wouldn’t be so thrilled with a longer unit because of the above; better edge helps tremendously
Excellent for shorter length utilitarian knife where its best aspects shine and its drawbacks fade
Perfect tool for quick prep without worry: can take abuse and be left aside dirty for a few hours








…aka _while no dream grind this shouldn’t drag and release should be about average._


SHARPENING


Despite my apprehensions from the OOTB edge, it sharpened easily and deburred smoothly
Consecutive experience of a Ryusen and this revived my faith in VG-10: it can be excellent!


*OVERALL VALUE *


*F&F: consistently crafted, little done for comfort. Dammy is nice at hiding roughness but performance affect is unwelcomed. Handle fits for balance, but rather a poor sample here.*










_Comparison of VG-10 profile (above) vs. A#2 profile (below), where general consistency clearly shows_


*Performance: some slight drag and no food release king, but with a good edge it can shine in various settings, especially as a sidekick, utilitarian knife. Solid HT, and favorite 180mm ever.*


*Personal Note: a lot over Dammy in this review, since it’s really what detracts the most from an otherwise perfect tool, and its uselessness largely overshadows what little good it does.*

*


*


----------



## adam92 (Sep 25, 2021)

I tried my friend damny VG10 y. tanaka 270mm before, I don't like it..


----------

